# How long a break needed between IUI and IVF?



## Msjackson76 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi.  I had a (failed) IVF treatment in Jan/Feb and was told I needed to wait at least 1 cycle before I could do IUI.  Does anyone know how long the break needs to be between doing a stimulated IUI cycle and, if it doesn't work, then doing a long protocol IVF treatment? Can they be back to back?


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Ms Jackson,

I think different clinics have different rules.  I did six back to back medicated IUI's then I had to wait one month before doing IVF.  With IVF, my clinic likes to leave one natural cycle between rounds.  

Good luck xx


----------



## Msjackson76 (Mar 20, 2015)

Thank you!  Good luck to you too x


----------

